# Sri Lankan Pit Viper - Trimeresurus trigonocephalus



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi 

I just wanted to share a photo of my CB14 Sri Lankan Pit Viper - the colours are incredible when you look closely. She's currently around 1ft long and in a medium tall exo terra heated to an ambient air temperature of 24/25c and eating one large pinky per week. When I first picked her up last September she would only eat in the dark, then moved on to tease feeding and will now happily take a warm pinky after holding it in front of her head for a few seconds. 










Ben


----------



## MrPhish (Oct 1, 2014)

Stunning....


----------



## Emeraldandy (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Trigs*

I have a pair available born 2013


----------



## Trevor3 (Jul 31, 2014)

What a beauty


----------

